# Canon M50 with OBS



## ams ken (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi there,

New to this forum so sorry if this has already been answered. 

I have the canon m50 and I'm wanting to use it as my webcam fo relive streaming. I have tried the Canon WEB utility but it doesn't show in OBS for some reason. I just get a black screen... Maybe I'm using the wrong cable? If so what cable do I need? 

I am able to see my camera when I connect it through the USB and open up remote live view. I have tried the option also to do this an then just window capture but it keeps flickering which is very annoying! 

Can anyone help please?

Thanks


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 25, 2020)

EOS Webcam Utility Not Working? Here's a quick fix
					

Use only one canon EOS software at a time




					allthings.how


----------



## ams ken (Jun 25, 2020)

I have tried turning the utility off and uninstalling. This hasn't worked either. Is it just a USB cord I need or does the Hdmi have to be connected?


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 25, 2020)

You only need the USB cable and set your camera in Movie Mode.








						Use Any Canon Camera for Streaming | Plus TROUBLESHOOTING TIPS
					

⭐️ Buy the Canon M50 body only: http://geni.us/tgtm50body (affiliate)Want to stream with any Canon DSLR or Mirrorless camera without needing a capture card? ...




					www.youtube.com
				











						r/mixer - Canon EOS Webcam Utility! Elgato CamLink Killer?
					

28 votes and 32 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## ams ken (Jun 25, 2020)

Ok thanks is there a particular USB cable that I need?


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 25, 2020)

You can use the one who came with your camera but any other compatible cable should do the work. It's not a bad Idea to try different cables if you still have problems


----------



## ams ken (Jun 25, 2020)

I have lost that one so I need to buy a new one. Is there any particular type?


----------



## Zeros.81 (Jun 25, 2020)

I think your camera uses a Micro USB to USB 2.0 cable but double-check with your camera manual. Just don't buy the cheapest one


----------



## ams ken (Mar 23, 2021)

Take your memory card out of the camera and it should show


----------



## Oli21 (Aug 12, 2022)

ams ken said:


> Hi there,
> 
> New to this forum so sorry if this has already been answered.
> 
> ...


If you're using it for OBS, right click the eos webcam utility in the taskbar and click quit.


----------



## Nass86 (Aug 15, 2022)

You can also go the other route and get a “Micro HDMI Male to Standard HDMI” cable  and get a HDMI capture card (which converts the HDMI to a USB end) if you can’t get this to work.


----------

